# where is the closest place to statesboro?



## purvis1012 (Feb 19, 2010)

where is the closest place to statesboro that is worth driving to?


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Feb 19, 2010)

Man, thats a good question


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Feb 19, 2010)

Have you tried shooting on the altamaha? I have fished it and saw a TON of gar! Might be worth checkin it out if it dont look like chocolate milk!


----------



## purvis1012 (Feb 19, 2010)

i went by it the other day and it was slam full. i imagine its pretty muddy right now. will definatly give it a try when it clears up


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Feb 19, 2010)

FULL_DRAW said:


> Have you tried shooting on the altamaha? I have fished it and saw a TON of gar! Might be worth checkin it out if it dont look like chocolate milk!



I didnt think about that, pretty good idea though!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Feb 19, 2010)

ogeechee.... savannah..... clarks hill.... lake oconee.... all not too long of a drive


----------



## SouthernMP (Feb 22, 2010)

The creek that drains out of cypress lake is LOADED with gar... 10 min from dt statesboro


----------



## rdnckrbby (Feb 24, 2010)

that mud hole in your front yard should be holding plenty of fish purv


----------



## purvis1012 (Feb 24, 2010)

shot 3 out of there yesterday


----------



## Tremark (Mar 2, 2010)

The ogeechee is good when the water is down and the water clears up. I have seen a pile of gar everywhere I go  from a few pounds to some about forty pounds


----------



## Quailbird (Jun 25, 2010)

I've seen some good gar and bowfin come out of the Ogeechee lately.


----------



## BigKelly (Jun 25, 2010)

The pond at Buffalo's had some big carp at one time!! My favorite is shooting mudfish in the Altamaha! They fight like crazy!


----------



## farm7729 (Jul 3, 2010)

If you find somewhere close and want someone to go with, I'll be glad to. Have a bow and stuff, just not a boat


----------



## TWBrown (Jul 3, 2010)

Hey Chris dont take farm7729 he's weird.


----------



## farm7729 (Jul 3, 2010)

That must be good ol Tyler. I was wondering where you been, hadnt seen you around. Speaking of boats, you got one. You need to set your boat up and lets go


----------



## TWBrown (Jul 3, 2010)

haha. yea. Id like to set mine up but it would be one more thing to spend money on. I was supposed to go friday night with one of my buddies at west point but it fell through.


----------

